
Show HN: NoDisguisedAdsAnymore - leonagano
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nodisguisedadsanymore/iohkikhambmlojkaeabhoioiccjgmfco
======
leonagano
I hate disguised ads: that's the reason this extension exists. At the moment,
I'm fading ads out on Google, Reddit, Amazon, Product Hunt and Ebay

I was lucky enough for being featured on
[LifeHacker]([https://lifehacker.com/identify-ads-masquerading-as-real-
hea...](https://lifehacker.com/identify-ads-masquerading-as-real-headlines-
with-this-c-1838149949))

